# Additive to prevent mold for tiles



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

I was wondering if there is any product/ antibacterial / antibiotic to mix with the grout and mastic, versa bond to prevent mold to grow under the bathroom tiles? My wife heard from a friend overseas they sell a product like this. Does anyone know of anything?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Check your materials for Greenguard certifications... a lot of the products on the market contain MicroBan which helps


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lot's of products have them, but I've never worried about it. If the conditions are right to grow mold, I take my sammich and go home or work on other things to alleviate that problem.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep, most quality products already contain this. Notice I said _quality_ products?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

a painter may confirm this but they sell a mildewcide for paint. I wonder if it could be used for thinset/grout, too. Anyone know?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mapei Opticolor: Contains BioBlock
Mapei Keracolor S: Contains BioBlock
Mapei Keracolor U: Contains BioBlock
StarQuartz QuartzLock 2: Contains Blockade antimicrobial
StarQuartz StarGlass: Contains Blockade antimicrobial
Bostik TruColor: Contains Blockade antimicrobial
Laticrete SpectraLOCK Pro: Contains Microban antimicrobial
Laticrete PermaColor: Contains Microban antimicrobial
Laticrete 1500: Contains Microban antimicrobial
Laticrete 1776: Contains Microban antimicrobial


Most Laticrete thinsets contain Microban
Some Mapei thinsets contain Bioblock


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

wow thanks for all the replys i will google those products


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

swp4lfe said:


> wow thanks for all the replys i will google those products


seeing as this is the "help a carpenter thread"  assuming the plane is right....yahoo one of these too:


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

Got one already prick


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

swp4lfe said:


> Got one already prick




"Prick"? and no "smiley face"...

Shame on you! lol


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

MALCO.New.York said:


> "Prick"? and no "smiley face"...
> 
> Shame on you! lol


  :jester:

I wonder if one can construct a whole phrase just using these things? :confused1: sort of contractor talk hieroglyphics


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

I apologize. Us carpenters always get made fun of


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

swp4lfe said:


> I apologize. Us carpenters always get made fun of


nah, it's the tile jockeys that get the brunt of jokes. OK, maybe it's the electricians. I don't think you can get an apprenticeship unless you are on work release for multiple felonies. OK, elevator operators--I forget, are they teamsters or IBEW electricians? Hard not to poke fun of someone that is in charge of an elevator and sits in the back on a seat and uses a special stick to punch the buttons of the floors that are called out. :laughing: Yeah, those guys--whoever they are.


----------

